# Weekly competition 2012-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R U' F' U2 F' U2 F'
*2. *F U2 F U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U'
*3. *F U' F' R F U' F U' F2
*4. *R U2 F U2 R' U2 R F
*5. *U R U F' R2 U2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 R' U R' B' F' R F' L2 U2 R2
*2. *L2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F L B2 D L F D R'
*3. *F' D R B' R' F U R2 U' D2 R' B2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R'
*4. *B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 F R' D' L R U L B' F2 L'
*5. *D2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F' D L2 D2 B D2 F' U' L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' U B D U Rw' U L R' Uw F R' U' Rw R' D2 Rw Uw2 B Uw Rw D' R2 B' R F' U B2 L' Uw' U' Fw U2 B2 U2 B Fw' R' U2 L
*2. *D Fw L B' F Rw2 D2 L2 D' Uw Rw' D Uw' F2 D L Fw' L' R2 B' F' L D Rw2 B2 D' R Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 U' R B' Fw2 Uw R' Fw' F'
*3. *R' Uw2 Fw' D' F2 U' Rw D Uw' Rw Fw L B' F' D2 Rw2 D Uw R' F' Uw2 L' Rw' R' D2 B' Rw2 R2 D' U Fw' L2 Rw F2 U2 Rw U Fw' Uw B2
*4. *Rw R2 Uw2 L2 Rw' D R2 B' F2 L' D' Rw' U' Fw F D2 Rw' Uw Rw' F R2 D2 B Uw2 U Fw' F' R' Fw' D2 R2 B' D' Fw2 R2 Uw' U F2 R' F2
*5. *D L' R' B2 F' Rw Fw' R' D2 Rw2 B' D U' F' L Uw' L D' B' Fw R' B2 R2 Uw2 U2 B' D R' D' U' B Fw2 F2 R' U2 Fw2 D L2 R D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 D' L2 Lw Dw Uw2 Bw' U2 B Rw2 D' Dw' U' Rw R2 Bw F2 L2 D F Uw' R2 U Fw2 Dw2 R' B' D' F2 Uw2 Lw2 R' F2 D' R' U Fw D F2 Dw' Lw D' Uw Bw2 L2 U R2 F Dw2 L2 Dw2 F' Dw Uw2 U' Rw R' F Rw' R
*2. *D2 Uw' U' Bw' U' L2 D' R' Fw Lw R2 D2 Lw B Uw R2 Bw Uw L Dw' L2 Rw' R' Uw L' Dw' B2 F2 Lw F2 Dw L2 Uw F' Lw2 U2 Lw B2 L' R2 Fw2 F2 D2 F L U2 B' Rw Uw' L Rw2 F' U Lw' Dw' Rw' U2 Fw' Lw' F'
*3. *R' Bw2 L' Bw Dw' Fw' Dw' Bw Fw Uw Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw F2 Uw F U B Dw U' Lw' Bw' Dw L R' F L2 R2 D' R' D Dw' Rw2 Uw2 F Rw2 Dw' B L' U2 Rw D L' Rw2 R B' L Lw Rw' U' L Lw U2 L' Rw D Uw2 Lw' Dw2
*4. *Bw L U Bw D Bw Fw' R2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' L' F' Lw2 Rw' D2 U' B F2 Lw R U F2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 L2 Rw Uw B Fw' Uw' Fw L2 R' U F Dw Rw' Bw D' Dw' B' Uw' F2 Dw Rw' R2 B2 L' Bw2 Uw R' Bw L' R Dw' Uw Bw2 U
*5. *Fw' Lw2 B' L' Dw2 R Dw2 Lw' F2 D2 B2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 D' Bw L B2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 D2 B D' Rw2 B Dw U' B2 Bw2 L' Dw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' Lw' Uw' F U' Rw' R Bw2 Rw' Bw R2 Dw2 Uw B Dw' Lw' F2 R' F D' Dw' U Lw Rw R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 L' D' L2 3F' 2F 2L D2 2R2 2D B' 2F D' 2D2 U' L' 2L 3R 2R R' D' 3R F' 3R2 D' 2D2 L' D2 L2 3U B' 3F D' 2B F2 D 2B 3F' F2 L' D' F' 3R2 U L' 2L' 2B2 D' 2U' L' R 2F2 L' B2 3F2 2R 3U L' 2R2 2U L 2U2 2F2 L' 3R2 3U' F L' D2 2L'
*2. *2D 2R D2 3R R2 D B' 2B' U 2B' L' 3F 2D 2B2 3U2 R2 3U2 B 2F 2D2 L 2U' 3F2 2L 2U' 2L' D' 2D2 B 3R F 2U2 L 2F' 2L2 2U F' 3R2 3F R' 2F L 2R' R2 3F U 2R2 B' 3F 2U2 2L2 D 2L' 2F 3R' 2B D' L 3R R 2D2 L2 U2 B 3F' 2F' F2 R' 2B' 2F2
*3. *3U' 2F' 2L 3U2 U' F2 3U2 2U2 L2 B' 3F2 2L2 3U2 3R' 2B 2F2 F2 2R F2 2L2 2R2 2D' 2F2 R2 2B2 L2 2B2 3F' U' 2R D 2D' U2 3R2 B' D' 3U2 U' 2F' F' 3U2 L B2 3F2 2F D' 2D2 3U2 2L2 B2 L 2L' 3F' 2D' R 2F2 F2 L B F' 2U' 2L2 2U 3F2 2U 2L' 3F' 2R' 3U' 2U'
*4. *2L2 2R' R' 2U2 L B2 2B' 3F2 2D' 3F 3R2 R2 B' 3F' F2 D2 R' 2D2 3U2 2U R2 U' 3R' 2R 2U' B' 2B' 3F 3U2 3R 2B2 U' 3F' L' R2 2F 3R' 3U' 2L2 R2 D2 2D' 2R' D' 2B2 3R2 B2 2F2 3U2 2F D2 2L2 B2 D' R' 2D 2U2 L2 2U2 2B L' R' 2D' B 2L 2R' U' 2L 2U R
*5. *3U2 B' 2D2 F2 R' U' 3F F2 R2 2U' B2 3F D 2B2 2R' 2B2 2F' L' B2 3F' 3U 2L R2 2U2 2R2 D F' 3R' 2F' D R' 3F2 L2 R 2B 3R2 F 3U' F2 D' U2 2F' F2 2U2 2L2 2B' R' 3F2 L' B2 3F' D' 2R D2 3U 2B2 2F2 2D2 3U' 3F' 3R B2 2F' L 2L' 2R2 D 3U2 2F' 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L R' U2 B2 2B' 3B2 2F F' D' B D2 2U2 U 3L2 F2 3R R2 U2 3R' 3U' L 2L2 R' 3D' 2L F' 3R' 3B 2F' L2 U 3B F2 3D 3R 3D' 3F2 2F F L' F2 U' R2 D 2F' D2 3D' U' L 3L2 3D2 2U L2 2L2 2R U2 3B' 2L' F2 2R' 3B' F' R' 3B2 3D 3R' F2 2R2 2B2 3F2 3D2 L F' D2 R' 3D' F 2D 3U' 2L 2U2 B2 2D' U2 2R R' B2 F' 2R2 3B' U2 2B2 2U U 3B' 3R' F2 3U2 3B' 2D'
*2. *3U' 2U' F 2L B 2U' 3F2 U' 2F' 2R R2 F 2L' 2D' 3D2 2U F' 2R2 3U 2U2 3L 3R2 D L2 2R 2B' 3F L2 D2 B2 2L2 2B' 3D2 3L' R' 3F 3U 2B' 2L' 3L2 3R2 2D2 L2 3R2 D L2 3L 2R' R 2F' L2 F2 3R' 2F L 2R' 3B 2D 3B2 3R' F D' 3D' 3R2 2F F2 2R' 2U 2L 2B' 3L2 2F' F' 2U2 2F2 L' 3L2 2U 2F F' 3U' 3F 2D2 2U' U' 3L2 2D2 3U2 3B2 F' 2D 2B' F2 2D' 3B' 3U' 2U2 2B' L2 3D'
*3. *2L2 2R 2U2 L2 R' 2B' 3D B' 3L' 2D 3D2 U2 L 2L' 2R R2 2F2 3U' B2 2B2 2F' 2U U 3R' 2D 3D 3U' 3L' 3R' R2 3D2 3U2 3R2 2R' F2 2R2 D' 3U2 2U2 U' 3B' 3R U' L' B 2D2 2F2 F' L2 B2 L 2R 3U 3B2 L 3L2 2R2 U' 3L R 2B2 2D L 2B2 D 2B2 U' 3R2 2D2 2B' 3D' 2B2 2D 3F' 2L 2D' 3D2 2U 2L' 3D' 3U2 2L' U' F' 3D F2 3R 2U' 2B' R' 2D2 L 3D 2B 2D 2B U 2L' 2R2 R
*4. *L D 3U L' 3U' 2U B2 2U' L 2L2 3R 2R 2D' 2U2 3R B 2B D 2D 2F' 3R2 R' 3U2 R2 D' R' F' 2R' D2 3L' 2B' F' 2R2 2B2 2R B U' 2L 3L' 2R D2 2R' 3B' 3U2 U' F' 3D U 3F R' F2 2L B2 2B 2F L 3D' 3U' 2U' 2B 2L 3R R 3B 3F' D2 2D' 3U' U 3R R' 3D' 2L D' 3U' 3L B 2B2 3B2 D U' 3B' L' R2 3D2 2B2 3B 3F2 L' 3L 2R' 2U 2B2 2L 3R2 3B' 2R' 3B R' 2F2
*5. *B 2L2 2F' 3D U 3B2 D U' 3B 2L' 3B' 2U' 3R2 D2 U' F 2R' 3B 3L2 3B 2D B' 3B L2 3B L2 2L2 2D' 3U 2F F2 2D' 2L' 3R2 R2 3D2 B2 2U' 2R' 2B 3U' U2 3L2 2F2 3U2 2U' 3B' D' 3R2 2D' R2 B 2B2 D' L' 3D' F' U 2B' R B' 2U' B2 3F2 3U 3R D R 3B 3F' 3U2 B2 3B F' L 3U U' 3L2 3F F2 U B 2L 3F D2 3D 3B 3F' 2U' 2R' 3B2 3F2 3L2 2R D 3F 2D2 B 3B 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' F R2 F R' F' U2
*2. *U R' F2 R U' R2 F R' U'
*3. *U2 F2 R' F U' R U' R2 F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L B' D' B' F' U2 B2 F R2 D
*2. *D L' F' L2 U2 F' L B' D' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 B' L2 F2
*3. *D F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D' B' D2 B2 F L' R U2 B' L U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' U Rw2 R Uw' Rw Uw Fw2 D2 U2 B2 D' L' Rw B' Uw2 L' R' Uw B' D' U2 R' Uw2 U' Fw' R2 Uw U Rw' B D2 F2 D' Fw' Rw D2 L Fw D
*2. *Rw' Uw2 U B' Rw Fw2 L Rw' R Fw' F D2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw R2 Fw2 F2 D' Fw U' B D' L Uw' U L' F' D2 Rw2 D' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R Uw2 L' D2
*3. *D F2 D' F2 U' Rw2 R Uw B2 Fw R' F2 L R' F Rw' D Uw2 L' D U Fw L Fw' F' Rw2 R' U B Uw' U B Uw2 U2 R2 D R2 Uw' Fw' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R' D2 R' D2 U' B' F' D Uw' U R Dw Fw Uw' B Rw' Dw F' L2 U B2 Dw2 Rw U Fw U' L' D2 Uw2 U' L' D L' Lw2 R' Dw B F2 Dw Bw Fw' Lw' B Lw Rw D2 B' Bw R D Dw Fw Dw Bw2 L2 Fw2 L F Uw'
*2. *Uw2 U' Bw2 F2 L2 Lw' Rw U' L Dw B2 L2 Uw Fw2 F2 D2 R2 U' B D2 Uw' L2 Rw' Dw' U2 R Dw2 Rw2 B' F' L Fw L Lw2 B F2 Uw' B Fw Uw2 Bw' F2 D U' Bw' Rw2 R U' Rw' B' Fw2 L D2 Dw' U2 Rw2 U' Lw' Bw2 Uw'
*3. *Rw' B Uw F2 R Dw Uw' B' U2 Rw' Bw Lw Rw R' D B2 D2 Dw' Uw' B L2 Bw Dw2 L Lw2 B2 Lw' Uw2 Bw' D Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Dw' Bw' U2 Rw' Bw D' L2 Uw Fw2 Dw2 B F Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 U2 L' Bw F2 Dw' Lw' D2 Bw' Uw2 Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' B' 2B' L 3R' 2R2 2U' 3R2 U' 2B' 3R B 2D2 2U' 3R' B2 3F2 2U U2 3F2 3R' 2R D F 3R2 2F F' 2R2 3F' 2R2 D2 U' 3R 2F2 F2 3R2 2R2 D' 3R 2R 3F F 2U R2 2D R 3U' 3R' R2 2U2 3F' 3U' U' 3F 3U' B L B' 2F' L2 2L' R2 2D2 U 2L2 2D 3R' 2R2 3U' 3R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 2D2 3L F U' 2R2 R2 B2 2L' R 2B' U2 3R2 R B2 2R 3F 2F L R2 2B2 2L 3D2 3U 3B2 D' B' U' 2L' 2B2 2F' 2L 3F' R 3D2 2R2 R' 3D' F L' D2 B' 2U 3L' 3R D 3B' 2L 3F2 3U U2 R D2 3D2 2L 3U R' 3D' 3U 2L 3B2 2R' R 3U 2U' F2 2L2 3R R D 3U2 3R' 2U' 3B F2 L2 3D2 3R' 3F 2R' 3U 2L' 2D 3L' 2R2 2D2 3D' 3U' U' 2L2 3R2 D2 L 3U L2 R' 2B R' 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B' U' F L U B2 D F R U2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B
*2. *U2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' F R D' R' B L' D' U' B'
*3. *F' R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' L' B F' R B U F' D B F'
*4. *D2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B' R' U' F D2 R' F D' R' D
*5. *B' D R' F' L2 U2 R' L U' B R2 U2 L' D2 L D2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2
*6. *F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 R' B D L2 F' R2 U R U' F
*7. *D F' B D2 L D2 B R' D F B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2
*8. *L2 F' U2 B' D2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R' B' D2 L U B' U R2 B F'
*9. *U' L2 D U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 F' U B2 F U2 R F' R' D' F2
*10. *B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L' R' F U F' U2 F D2 R2
*11. *B2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 B L B' D' U F' U' B2 L2 D'
*12. *R2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 F' D L2 F2 U L' D2 U' L' D'
*13. *D2 L' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 L B' D B F' D2 R2 D' R2 U' F'
*14. *F' R2 D2 R2 L' D' L2 D2 B R' B' D2 F R2 F2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B2
*15. *L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B L2 F2 R F D2 L B U2 B U R'
*16. *D L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D U2 L' B R2 D2 U' B R2 U2 L' F2
*17. *B' L2 R2 F U2 L2 F R2 B L2 B R' U L B U B2 D' F' L R'
*18. *D2 F2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' B' U' R U2 B' F' R U'
*19. *R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D F D2 L' B' D U' F2 L D' F' U
*20. *D2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 F' R' U B R2 U' R' F
*21. *U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R D2 F U L D B' L' B2 F2 U2
*22. *F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D U2 B2 D2 R U' R2 B' U' F U2 F L' F
*23. *U' B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D L2 B' R2 U' R B R' U' F'
*24. *L2 D B' R2 F R' U' R' F' L2 D2 R2 U2 D' R2 L2 U B2 U R2
*25. *B L' U' B D F B L2 D' L F2 R2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2
*26. *F2 D2 B' F U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' B L D2 F2 D B' R2 B
*27. *R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 U2 B L D U R' B2 U R U2 B R2
*28. *R B2 R2 F2 R D2 R D2 R' F2 L' U F R' D' L2 B L D2 R D
*29. *U2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D' B2 L F' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U L2 F
*30. *F U' R2 F U' B R' D' B2 L F2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 R B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' D L2 U' F' L F' B L' U' R' B2 U2 R2 L' B2 L U2 L D2 L'
*2. *L2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L' B2 L2 F2 D L2 D L' D'
*3. *D' R2 F2 D U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R F2 D' B L F2 D' L B2 F' U'
*4. *F2 B' D R2 U F2 U2 F' R' B' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 D2
*5. *B' L2 B D2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' D2 R B U2 B U' R2 B D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' R L2 D R2 F B' U F B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2
*2. *D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' F' U2 L' U B' R2 U' L B' F L'
*3. *R L2 D' L2 D2 F U L' F' R' D2 L D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R'
*4. *B R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B D2 L' R F D U B D L' F D
*5. *R2 D' L2 U L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U L B' U L' D' B2 F' R D U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L U B D U' R F D B' L2 U'
*2. *D2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L R' U2 R2 F2 U F' R' U L2 D' F' L' R2 F
*3. *F2 R2 B D2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B F D' U' B F2 R' F2 D L' U2 F2
*4. *R F2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' D' U' L' F' L' B' R D' U'
*5. *B L2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' F' L2 F L' F' L2 U2 L R' U B F2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' B R' U' F R' B L' F2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F' R2 F U2 R' U' F2
*3. *D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' U' L2 B L' B L2 F R' B L' F2 U2
*4. *Rw' U2 F' Uw B2 R' D B2 F' R B2 Fw' F' Rw Fw2 R' B' Fw' D' B' Rw2 Fw Rw2 R2 B Uw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 F' Uw2 L Uw2 U2 L' Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw' Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U'
*3. *F R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 U' R' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 B' D F2
*4. *B2 Rw2 B' Fw' Uw' R2 D' Fw2 Uw R Fw Uw2 U F Rw U2 Fw' L2 D2 R2 Fw R2 B F U' Fw2 L' Rw F R' F U2 Fw2 Rw' R' U2 Rw D2 R2 B
*5. *D L Rw2 Dw B R2 D2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Dw' U2 B Lw' Dw' L' Rw' R U F2 Lw' R D U' L' Bw Fw F' Rw R Bw2 L2 D' U' L2 U Fw' Lw' D2 L2 D2 L2 Lw R' Uw2 L2 Rw R2 B' Fw' F2 D Rw2 B2 R F L Lw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L B U' R' L B' U l r b' u
*2. *R U R B' L B' R' r' b' u'
*3. *L' U' L' U' B' U R' L' l b' u'
*4. *B' U L' U R' L B' l r' b' u
*5. *U L U R' U L' B' l r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, 1) / (0, -2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -1)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0)
*4. *(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R' D' L R D' U'
*2. *D U D R' L R' L' D
*3. *D' R' U L' D' R' U L'
*4. *R D' U R L D' U' R U'
*5. *D' L R U D U' L


----------



## Attila (Jun 19, 2012)

FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler



D U’ B2 D’ U’ R2 U2 R D2 U2 L F2 U2 B’ L’ F B’ U B L’ B’ U’ L2 B2 D F2 U’
Inverse scramble:
U F2 D’ B2 L2 U B all corners – 2 moves, and 2 edges,
L B’ U’ B F’ L B more 2 edges,
U2 F2 L’ U2 D2 R’ U2 R2 U D B2 U D’ L6E + 2 opposite edges swap.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

on match the scramble, are you supposed to scramble the cube as fast as you can? thats what i did...


----------



## emolover (Jun 19, 2012)

*2x2:* 2.74
3.00, 2.47, 4.70, 2.76, 1.82
*3x3:*10.67
11.38, 9.42, 8.71, 13.09, 11.21
What the ****ing hell!?!?!?
*5x5:* 1:29.45
1:23.52, 2:11.36, 1:26.85, 1:30.21, 1:31.28
*2BLD:* 13.37
DNF(14.37)[10.54], 20.06[15.10], 13.37[10.00]



PandaCuber said:


> on match the scramble, are you supposed to scramble the cube as fast as you can? thats what i did...



LOL!!! You are suppose to scramble the cube than use another cube to match the scrambled cube. You still get 15 seconds of inspection time.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 19, 2012)

2x2: 3.49, 3.09, 5.92, 4.39, 3.22 = 3.70 lolfail
3x3: 12.64, 11.43, (10.80), 11.42, (15.04) = 11.83 15.04 was EPLL skip...Fail average
4x4:
2x2 BLD: DNF,DNF,DNF
3x3 BLD: 
3x3 OH: 19.16, (23.61), (13.43), 13.71, 20.55 = 17.81 wtf couting 13. 13.43 was PLL skip and 13.71 was xcross
234relay: 
MTS:


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 20, 2012)

2x2 - (11.46), 12.47, (15.89), 12.09, 12.34 = 12.30
3x3 - (63.33), (41.31), 55.02, 47.33, 46.63 = 49.66
4x4 - (3:04.83), 4:06.63, 4:04.98, (DNF), 4:18.45 = 4:10.02


----------



## jonlin (Jun 20, 2012)

3x3:13.80, 16.45, 16.77, 18.92, 15.84
Avg: 16.45


----------



## Mikel (Jun 20, 2012)

emolover said:


> You still get 15 seconds of inspection time.



You do? aw crap...


----------



## Sillas (Jun 20, 2012)

2x2:
3x3: (18.57), 17.33, (14.18), 15.30, 18.14 = 16.92
OH: (30.55), 30.47, (25.07), 30.47, 28.02 = 29.62
4x4: 1:42.60, (1:48.31), (1:38.67), 1:42.14, 1:42.57 = 1:42.44


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 21, 2012)

epic fail, delete my match the scramble please? i did it totally wrong


----------



## EAncell1514 (Jun 22, 2012)

1st solve-21.67
2nd solve-28.76
3rd solve-23.95
4th solve-23.83
5th solve-31.46

average-25.51

did so bad...


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 22, 2012)

3x3
12.78, (15.12), (10.74), 14.34, 13.55 = *13.56 *avg5

All full step, including the 10  

3x3 BLD
50.93, 59.78, DNF(56.75) = *50.93*

Pretty good, considering these were the first 3 solves of today and also yesterday too  Last solve was just of by 3E 

3x3 OH
53.10, 32.75, 52.02, 38.82, 46.53+ = *45.79*

Hmmm normal avg, not like I do much OH anyway . But without the +2 it would've been 45.12. lolconsistency


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 23, 2012)

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 43.52 = *43.52*


----------



## calebcole203 (Jun 23, 2012)

3x3: (40.60), 38.83, 40.50, 38.23, (32.56) = 39.19

3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 5:59.62 = 5:59.62


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 24, 2012)

Round 25

2x2: 10.37
3x3: 43.10
4x4: 209.11 (3:29.11)
2-3-4 relay: 271.15 (4:31.15)
Pyraminx: 29.77



Spoiler



2x2
Mean: 10.40
Standard deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 8.81
Worst Time: 12.07

Best average of 5: 10.37
1-5 - (8.81) 9.45 11.13 10.52 (12.07)

3x3
Mean: 42.66
Standard deviation: 5.05
Best Time: 36.28
Worst Time: 47.74

Best average of 5: 43.10
1-5 - 36.84 47.20 (36.28) 45.26 (47.74)

4x4
Mean: 211.05 (3:31.05)
Standard deviation: 13.56
Best Time: 194.76 (3:14.76)
Worst Time: 233.18 (3:53.18)

Best average of 5: 209.11 (3:29.11)
1-5 - 204.09 204.03 219.21 (233.18) (194.76)

2-3-4 relay
Mean: 271.15 (4:31.15)

Pyraminx
Mean: 30.46
Standard deviation: 6.58
Best Time: 22.19
Worst Time: 40.80

Best average of 5: 29.77
1-5 - 30.19 34.01 25.10 (40.80) (22.19)


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 24, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> epic fail, delete my match the scramble please? i did it totally wrong


just change what you input into DNF/DNS and update it


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 24, 2012)

2x2x2: (7.36), 7.89, 7.66, 8.25, (9.24) = 7.93 Almost PB
3x3x3: 26.97, (30.45), (26.55), 26.64, 27.59 = 27.06

3x3x3 Fewest moves:67
Cross: B D2 L' D U F' L F 8/8
F2L 1: U L' U2 L2 F' L' F 7/15
F2L 2: U2 R U' R' L U' L' 7/22
F2L 3: R U2 R' U' R U R' 7/29
F2L 4: U' R' U R U f R' f' 8/37
2LOLL:Y' R U R' U' R' F R F' M' U M U2 M' U M 15/52
PLL:Y' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U 15/67 This is worse than my speedsolving Average movecount.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 24, 2012)

*2x2* - (12.30), 13.24, (19.89), 12.87, 14.39 = *13.50*
*3x3* - 31.28, (24.24), (44.00), 34.93, 33.18 = *33.13*
*4x4* - (3:40.55), 3:05.10, (2:58.40), 2:59.38, 3:25.00 = *3:08.83*
*5x5* - 6:50.40, (6:31.39), 7:11.24, 6:54.47, (7:24.25) = *6:58.70*
*3x3 One Handed* - 1:24.49, (1:18.05), (1:54.57), 1:22.51, 1:29.82 = *1:25.61*
*3x3 With Feet* - 9:30.32, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*3x3 Fewest Moves - 95
2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay - 4:05.57
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay - 11:49.13*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2012)

Final results: congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike and Andrejon

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.74 emolover
 3.11 mycube
 3.34 cuberkid10
 3.47 CuberMan
 3.65 Andrejon
 3.70 Tao Yu
 3.70 yoinneroid
 3.92 Kamil Fiedoruk
 4.11 Neo63
 4.24 antoineccantin
 4.44 Maxelino
 4.56 zaki
 4.71 Krag
 5.03 Jaycee
 5.06 riley
 5.17 Daniel Liamitz
 5.49 dinostef
 5.53 Divineskulls
 5.60 PandaCuber
 5.84 Akash Rupela
 6.29 FinnGamer
 6.33 Mike Hughey
 6.46 Alcuber
 6.91 brandbest1
 7.16 comamycube
 7.27 Kenneth Svendson
 7.56 Mikel
 7.93 Zaterlord
 8.05 MeshuggahX
 8.35 Schmidt
 8.77 uvafan
 10.37 DaveyCow
 11.68 hcfong
 12.30 Reprobate
 13.50 DuffyEdge
 19.51 hfsdo
 20.11 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(49)

 9.89 yoinneroid
 10.32 CuberMan
 10.36 Jdegotta
 10.67 emolover
 11.00 Muhammad Jihan
 11.83 Tao Yu
 11.91 dinostef
 11.97 Daniel Liamitz
 12.03 riley
 12.20 Andrejon
 12.46 mycube
 12.87 antoineccantin
 12.89 cuberkid10
 13.44 zaki
 13.56 rubiksarlen
 13.73 Akash Rupela
 15.09 Divineskulls
 15.29 PandaCuber
 15.49 Neo63
 16.35 jonlin
 16.38 Kamil Fiedoruk
 16.92 Sillas
 17.47 Maxelino
 17.57 Kenneth Svendson
 17.64 mrjames113083
 17.67 FinnGamer
 17.74 Jaycee
 17.86 Mikel
 17.91 MeshuggahX
 18.36 comamycube
 18.65 Perff
 18.91 brandbest1
 19.84 Jenscold
 20.01 Krag
 22.00 Mike Hughey
 22.62 uvafan
 23.29 Alcuber
 25.51 EAncell1514
 26.11 Tj2OY
 27.07 Zaterlord
 27.82 Schmidt
 29.83 hfsdo
 33.13 DuffyEdge
 39.19 calebcole203
 40.41 MatsBergsten
 41.47 hcfong
 43.10 DaveyCow
 49.66 Reprobate
 1:59.58 Simbjoern
*4x4x4*(27)

 42.12 yoinneroid
 48.85 CuberMan
 50.92 antoineccantin
 53.60 Andrejon
 56.03 mycube
 57.58 zaki
 58.42 Daniel Liamitz
 58.52 cuberkid10
 1:00.47 riley
 1:00.76 Divineskulls
 1:06.47 dinostef
 1:14.07 Neo63
 1:14.63 Jaycee
 1:19.39 Akash Rupela
 1:19.71 comamycube
 1:23.16 brandbest1
 1:25.19 FinnGamer
 1:30.89 Mike Hughey
 1:38.74 Kenneth Svendson
 1:40.78 Mikel
 1:42.44 Sillas
 2:33.05 Schmidt
 2:49.85 MatsBergsten
 3:09.83 DuffyEdge
 3:29.11 DaveyCow
 4:10.02 Reprobate
 DNF MeshuggahX
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:19.77 yoinneroid
 1:29.45 emolover
 1:33.12 zaki
 1:39.85 Andrejon
 1:53.44 AustinReed
 1:54.35 mycube
 2:09.01 riley
 2:15.85 mrjames113083
 2:20.74 Akash Rupela
 2:28.81 Mike Hughey
 2:50.44 Jaycee
 2:56.06 MeshuggahX
 2:56.77 brandbest1
 3:09.13 FinnGamer
 5:29.61 MatsBergsten
 6:58.70 DuffyEdge
 DNF Daniel Liamitz
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:22.03 mycube
 3:37.01 zaki
 3:40.15 AustinReed
 4:04.60 Andrejon
 4:28.64 Mike Hughey
 4:45.24 dinostef
 5:57.58 Akash Rupela
 6:55.82 brandbest1
 DNF CuberMan
*7x7x7*(3)

 5:02.88 mycube
 6:29.57 AustinReed
 7:03.36 Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 16.81 antoineccantin
 17.04 yoinneroid
 17.81 Tao Yu
 18.44 Andrejon
 20.96 CuberMan
 22.93 Daniel Liamitz
 24.64 mycube
 26.01 Divineskulls
  26.68 AustinReed
 28.81 dinostef
 29.45 Neo63
 31.57 MeshuggahX
 33.68 Akash Rupela
 36.63 Jaycee
 38.63 riley
 40.27 brandbest1
 41.30 Kenneth Svendson
 45.79 rubiksarlen
 46.31 Mike Hughey
 47.38 Mikel
 48.22 Jenscold
 54.52 FinnGamer
 58.50 Schmidt
 1:19.19 hfsdo
 1:25.61 DuffyEdge
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 1:26.83 Kenneth Svendson
 1:33.97 Andrejon
 1:43.27 Mike Hughey
 1:46.34 yoinneroid
 2:02.45 CuberMan
 3:14.74 zaki
 DNF brandbest1
 DNF DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 11.77 AustinReed
 13.37 emolover
 14.19 Mike Hughey
 15.13 riley
 24.14 Jaycee
 25.29 Andrejon
 26.53 MatsBergsten
 27.52 Divineskulls
 28.47 CuberMan
 32.68 Schmidt
 48.75 Neo63
 55.36 Mikel
 2:02.68 brandbest1
 2:11.55 hfsdo
 DNF Tao Yu
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 43.52 Zane_C
 50.93 rubiksarlen
 1:18.74 Mike Hughey
 1:21.18 yoinneroid
 1:45.30 AustinReed
 1:49.97 riley
 1:54.66 CuberMan
 2:33.45 okayama
 2:33.81 MatsBergsten
 2:50.97 Jaycee
 3:31.05 brandbest1
 4:12.54 MeshuggahX
 4:32.11 Mikel
 5:03.21 Andrejon
 5:59.62 calebcole203
 DNF Schmidt
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:13.85 MatsBergsten
 6:38.54 yoinneroid
 7:04.32 Mike Hughey
15:10.34 okayama
 DNF Jaycee
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF brandbest1
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:26.35 Mike Hughey
16:36.67 yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

22:41.02 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

8/10 (57:17)  yoinneroid
6/7 (56:18)  okayama
4/5 (35:05)  riley
2/2 ( 8:46)  Jaycee
2/2 (14:55)  brandbest1
3/4 (24:05)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (12:48)  Mikel
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:04.88 mycube
 1:15.47 Mike Hughey
 1:24.64 Jaycee
 2:14.58 Andrejon
 2:42.86 Daniel Liamitz
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 1:03.66 CuberMan
 1:04.32 yoinneroid
 1:14.78 AustinReed
 1:21.25 Jaycee
 1:21.27 mycube
 1:21.80 zaki
 1:22.84 Andrejon
 1:23.74 riley
 1:25.54 Daniel Liamitz
 1:32.59 Neo63
 1:35.12 Divineskulls
 1:37.58 dinostef
 1:42.33 MeshuggahX
 1:57.29 PandaCuber
 2:00.79 Kenneth Svendson
 2:06.63 Mike Hughey
 2:16.84 FinnGamer
 2:24.72 Mikel
 2:37.88 uvafan
 3:24.55 MatsBergsten
 4:05.57 DuffyEdge
 4:31.15 DaveyCow
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:32.60 yoinneroid
 2:40.33 dinostef
 2:40.36 zaki
 2:59.74 Andrejon
 3:27.08 mycube
 3:27.16 AustinReed
 3:35.59 riley
 4:10.56 Jaycee
 4:27.50 mrjames113083
 4:44.25 MeshuggahX
 4:58.78 Mike Hughey
11:49.13 DuffyEdge
*Magic*(6)

 1.13 brandbest1
 1.28 Mikel
 1.74 SweetSolver
 1.80 Mike Hughey
 1.98 yoinneroid
 2.67 hfsdo
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.74 brandbest1
 3.33 dinostef
 3.56 Mikel
 3.91 yoinneroid
 4.06 Mike Hughey
 4.56 riley
 DNF hfsdo
*Skewb*(5)

 16.54 Mike Hughey
 18.11 cuberkid10
 20.57 brandbest1
 26.60 Schmidt
 29.95 Kenneth Svendson
*Clock*(5)

 9.49 Andrejon
 9.87 comamycube
 11.31 antoineccantin
 13.34 yoinneroid
 22.20 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(21)

 5.18 Kamil Fiedoruk
 6.30 Andrejon
 6.57 cuberkid10
 6.86 Maxelino
 7.16 CuberMan
 7.28 yoinneroid
 7.84 Alcuber
 7.91 Neo63
 8.00 antoineccantin
 8.75 Daniel Liamitz
 8.97 zaki
 9.36 Jaycee
 9.46 comamycube
 9.48 mycube
 10.43 brandbest1
 11.97 Mike Hughey
 12.21 riley
 16.15 Kenneth Svendson
 18.64 Schmidt
 29.77 DaveyCow
 43.08 hfsdo
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:19.16 dinostef
 1:20.76 Divineskulls
 1:42.10 yoinneroid
 1:56.43 Daniel Liamitz
 2:03.75 AustinReed
 2:44.83 zaki
 3:13.62 Mike Hughey
 4:01.50 okayama
 DNF brandbest1
*Square-1*(8)

 26.49 Neo63
 31.42 comamycube
 34.72 brandbest1
 36.26 yoinneroid
 39.10 Mike Hughey
 54.37 okayama
 1:42.35 Schmidt
 1:45.15 hfsdo
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 Attila
28 okayama
32 mycube
37 Jaycee
38 Mike Hughey
40 yoinneroid
47 PandaCuber
48 AustinReed
67 Zaterlord
95 DuffyEdge
221 mDiPalma
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

353 yoinneroid
282 Mike Hughey
260 Andrejon
242 mycube
225 CuberMan
208 riley
204 Jaycee
187 zaki
169 Daniel Liamitz
167 dinostef
161 brandbest1
155 Neo63
153 AustinReed
149 antoineccantin
139 Divineskulls
127 cuberkid10
126 emolover
115 Akash Rupela
112 Tao Yu
103 Mikel
99 Kenneth Svendson
97 MeshuggahX
94 MatsBergsten
87 Kamil Fiedoruk
86 FinnGamer
83 PandaCuber
83 comamycube
82 okayama
79 Maxelino
70 rubiksarlen
68 Schmidt
60 DuffyEdge
50 Jdegotta
50 mrjames113083
50 Alcuber
48 Muhammad Jihan
46 Krag
42 Sillas
39 Zaterlord
38 hfsdo
33 jonlin
32 uvafan
29 Jenscold
28 DaveyCow
22 Attila
22 Perff
21 Zane_C
17 Reprobate
16 calebcole203
15 EAncell1514
14 hcfong
14 Tj2OY
13 mDiPalma
11 guusrs
5 SweetSolver
4 Simbjoern


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 26, 2012)

yo dude, my fewest moves was NOT 22 moves.

it was 221 moves with old pochman/turbo.

lol im so sorry.


----------

